# I can't even type it.



## Chico

I can't even type it right now. One of my babies is really sick. The vet says it's one of things that happen and nothing we did caused it. I'm asking all donkey moms, dads, and family members to pray hard. Please send positive vibes. This is really bad. Pray!

chico


----------



## ~Dan

Oh my goodness, i am so sorry




i know what that feeling is like with an animal you love so much(not large animal) sending prayers













Chico said:


> I can't even type it right now. One of my babies is really sick. The vet says it's one of things that happen and nothing we did caused it. I'm asking all donkey moms, dads, and family members to pray hard. Please send positive vibes. This is really bad. Pray!
> 
> chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Awww Chico, did the vet say what is wrong? I am so sorry to hear this. I will be thinking about you and praying









that everything goes well for your little one. I know only to well, how hard it is to go through someting like this, our animals just grab on to our heart so fast. (((hugs)))

Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom

Sending prayers your way!!Thinking of you!!


----------



## Chico

We see the vet again tomorrow. She says 50/50. Yes, she did tell us something but we won't get detailed info until tomorrow. I refuse to even type it. I love my baby more than I can tell you and I've been on a crying jag. I need him. I'm so scared! Keep praying please. He needs every good vibe we can send him.

I feel so helpless and my husband or I have been sleeping in the barn.

chico


----------



## Jill

I don't have any donkeys, but have been thinking of you and praying all will be well. I know how quickly we get attached to our babies!

One of my fillies born this year was initially given a 10% chance to make it. She is now 3mos old and a total spitfire. I hope your baby will do like mine did!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good vibes and prayers being sent your way. Please keep us posted, Heidi


----------



## kimbell

Any news on this little one yet? Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Brandi*

Any updates? I sure hope the little one is ok


----------



## MBhorses

praying for your little one.

keep us posted


----------



## RJRMINIS

Sending prayers!!!!!!!!! Hang in there!


----------



## Chico

Hi all. Yes, the vet told us. She took blood tests and ran an ultrasound last week to confirm. I can't type it, I just can't. My family and I are doing everything we can. My baby is on a tight rope of sorts. He's on the ege and could fall off or cross. If love makes any difference he will be okay. I know it's rude not to share more but I can't go here. I'm trying so hard to be strong but this is hard. I cry alot. I ran screaming/crying from the barn Thursday night because I thought my husband was going to call the vet out to put him down. He hung on and all are being tough. We need prayers. The vet comes again for updated blood tests Thursday. If the news is better I will share more. Thanks for the support and understanding my need to keep the details to myself. Telling, would make it more real, understand?

chico


----------



## I_Love_Marshmellow

I don't have minis or mini donkeys (but I love all equines!). I will keep you and your lil guy in my prayers

Katrina


----------



## Bunnylady

Still sending prayers and positive energy for your little guy. Maybe someday, when he's romping in the pasture and full of the dickens, you'll tell us what's going on.


----------



## crackerjackjack

We are sending our prayers your way. I am so sorry.


----------



## Emily's mom

Hang in there little one!!!! Thinking of you Chico


----------



## dreaminmini

All of you hang in there!!! Praying for you!!!! Sorry you having to go through this.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

[SIZE=12pt]Praying SO hard for a miracle for your baby



[/SIZE]

This must be so difficult - can't even imagine the stress if it were one of my babes. I believe in miracles though - and I'm praying for your little guy





Hang in there, Chico... we're all pulling for you and the little one


----------



## Chico

Thanks. I'm learning how to give my baby shots and tube vitamins down his throat. My husband has been doing this but he's going on a business trip. I never wanted to be a nurse and this is very hard for me. I'll do it because I need to but I'm sick just worrying about it. I have to go. Thanks again.

Chico


----------



## Ashley

It might be something others have experianced and could give you some advice or suggestions.


----------



## Chico

The vet took blood today. We get the results tomorrow. I gave my first shot this evening. I'm getting to be a pro at vitamins. Giving the shot was hard, it hurt my heart. I did do it though. It's amazing what you can do when you need too. I'd do anything for my baby.

chico


----------



## Marnie

Vets don't know everything, their's nothing like people who have been their and done that. If you are so concerned why don't you tell people what it is that you are talking about, you might be surprised what some of the people can tell you and help you with. Their are some very experienced people on this forum. I'm just trying to help you out. I hate to see someone so hurt and frustrated.


----------



## Chico

I'm one of those folks who has a hard time sharing things that really hurt. I tend to cry. I did hear some positives today so I will try to share what I understand. First, we have a great vet. She's called all over the country seeking advice from mini donkey experienced vets. She's looked for resources from even other countries where mini donkeys are more common. Our family has known our little guy was off for about 6 to 8 weeks. We had the vet out several times and she found little things. We always knew it was something more. After the vet came out about the third time I think she knew we knew something. She took a blood test. A donkeys liver count is around 100+, our little ones was almost 700. Her first thought was he ate something bad. We knew he hadn't. She researched and learned from the expert that minis can get an infection in their liver and ducts. She ran an ultra sound and further blood tests. She thought he had lost much of his function but sent his tests and scan out for help. She got info and we put him on meds. We slept in the barn, fed him every two hours and kept him warm with blankets. I thought he was gone Thursday night. She ran more tests, the count was up. He seemed better some and we were confused and scared. We continued on the same path. All were a basket case from lack of sleep and panic. I love hime desperately! Recent blood tests show his count has gone down 200. Still too high but at least going in the right direction. Infection is on the mend according to tests. The vet is hopeful. Livers do repair themselves some and she thinks he can have a good life. Meds for at least two months and always a careful diet. I have no idea how he got an infection in his liver. She said vets don't really know this either. I do know if we didn't know this little one, and keep calling for help, and our vets help we would have lost him. We still are on a shakey road and there are no absolutes but I have something to cling to. I was feeling pretty hopeless. Keep praying and wishing, we need them. I appreciate all your thoughts and help. Please excuse any typos. I'm tired and can't even be bothered to look.

chico


----------



## Emily's mom

Oh Chico, I soooo hope this is a good sign!!









All my fingers and toes are crossed for a speedy recovery! Still thinking of you all!!


----------



## Marnie

Boy, this is a tough one. I've had horses for many yrs and never ran into this. Corrine is quite knowledgeable, maybe she's heard or had some experience with this. I guess I'd have to say that you're doing all you can and the vet sounds like a good one too so prayer is all that's left. Just remember, where theirs a breath of air left in an animal, theirs hope, good luck and hang in their.


----------



## Chico

update-Our baby is showing moments of himself. He's always hungry and is an eating machine. He's getting swelling in his ankles from his liver issues. We're walking and ice bathing often. He isn't to get any pain meds for swelling. I've also given massage but he will only allow this a bit. He has a more relaxed look in his face, less pinched. I've given three shots now and feel that I can do this when husband is gone. I hate it though. I wish we knew how he got this infection. The vet says it could be a personal weakness but there is no known cause. How, that is. We had the other little guy tested just in case. He's fine thank goodness. I guess it is rare and why she didn't even think it. When my husband and I started saying maybe cancer with anemic behavior that she wondered. I can't help but wonder if she would have tested sooner if things would have been different. Saying that, I know they look for the little and norm 1st. My husband and I did have good instincts though. We KNEW it was something big and not little. He still needs good thoughts and prayers. He has a long road ahead, as well as us. My husband and I are tired and need all the support we can get. I don't even want to think about his bills. Worth every penny though, he's a keeper.

chico


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

haven't been around in a while so didn't know this was happening, i am so sorry Chico and will certainly add you and your sweet donkey to my prayers


----------



## Emily's mom

Chico, thinking of you and your lilttle one hope everything is going well!


----------



## Chico

update-Thanks for asking, we need all the kind thoughts we can get! The vet doesn't come back for a week for another blood test. I don't have an update on this test wise. Going by behavior I believe he is feeling some better. He's always hungry and we need to do a good job of seperating him from his bud to do this. It needs to be orchard grass or corn. Field grass is okay but no clover. We always need to have him on a lead when we do this so we can watch. I never knew how much clover we had before. He's been going on trot/walks with his horse friend to spur him on. He needs to be encouraged as he has some swelling in his ankles. Hurts some. The vet said this was important. He's also on special vitamins that should help. He doesn't get cold like he was. I do keep his jacket on cooler days to prevent this though. He does show some interest in his toys and friend. Plays alone but not with his pal. His bud gets too excited and he isn't up to rough play. He wants his hugs and snuggles. I missed them for awhile. He's not sleeping or resting in the day much. For awhile he napped often. His eyes are interested and he's curious. My friend visited yesterday and she said he looked pale. My husband and I think he looks better than he did. I don't know. No more barn sleeping. Still doing shots twice daily. I'm doing them. I hate this, just hate it. Shots going in feels sick. He's such a good baby and still wants to be hugged anyway when done. He's such a little trooper! Think of us.

chico


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Chico, how's your little guy doing this week?

Prayers for his continued recovery!


----------



## Chico

Hi all,

First off, I gave shots twice daily all of last week. The hardest thing I've had to do next to child birth. I cried almost every time I gave him his shots. I also walked him three times a day. Much of the time it was a battle as he didn't really want to walk. I did it, but it was a relief when my husband came home. Last Friday, after filling the water buckets, I walked up to the boys playing a mean game of ball. =-) I was so happy! The vet took a blood test Monday morning and called with the results in the afternoon. P.J.'s results had made a huge improvement. A normal liver count for a mini donkey is 180 or so and P.J.'s was 200. As you recall it had gone up to 800. We took him off his meds at her direction and are watching him like a hawk. So far he's doing fine. We asked the vet to take another test on Friday to make sure everything is the same now he's off the meds. My husband and I are a little paranoid at this time. We came so close to losing this boy and we're not taking any chances. Because we don't know how this happened, vet too, we are nervous that it will come back in his weakened state. I can't tell you how much our family loves him and how hard this has been. We need to watch his diet very careful and call the vet if anything looks weird. Believe me, we will.

I've learned a lot about myself during this whole thing. I can do things I never thought I would. I mixed up meds, made up shots and gave them like I knew what I was doing. My son was even impressed, and he's a teen. I can do more than I thought, but I have no desire to make a career of this sort of thing. Nurse Nancy I'm not!

Thanks for the support. My family and I needed it!

chico


----------



## Bunnylady

When it involves one of our "kids," it's amazing what we are capable of! You've had a tough fight, how marvelous that all your hard work is paying off! Sounds like your little guy is hugely improved. I know you aren't quite out of the woods yet, but it sounds like you can breathe a little easier, anyways. Way to go, all of you!


----------

